# Tripwire ebuild

## grannydmb

Just curious if anyone has a tripwire ebuild somewhere.  There doesn't seem to be one.

Thanks

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

Use AIDE, it's a free Tripwire replacement (Tripwire isn't free) and works at least as good.

----------

## grannydmb

cool thanks for replying...so many packages to keep track of.   :Smile: 

----------

## paul138

Tripwire's not free? I suppose I missed the section where they ask for my Visa and first born.

Tripwire for linux is licensed under GPL. 

http://www.tripwire.org/qanda/faq.php#14

http://www.tripwire.org/  :Wink: 

----------

## y0-y0

Has anybody made a config file for AIDE yet for a gentoo system? I was wondering if I could have an example config file for reference. I'm not sure which dir's in gentoo to exclude. I'm looking at making my own AIDE config atm, but I need some help. I wanna know how others setup theirs so I can combine a+b  :Smile: 

Can anybody help me on that?

----------

## Darth_Daver

 *Sven Vermeulen wrote:*   

> Use AIDE, it's a free Tripwire replacement (Tripwire isn't free) and works at least as good.

 

As noted above, the Open Source, Linux Edition of Tripwire is licensed under the GNU GPL so it is free.  Also, I do not agree that AIDE works at least as good as Tripwire.  Although AIDE is a promising, new contender, it still does not yet encrypt its database.  That makes it significantly more vulnerable to abuse than Tripwire, on a cracked system.

I am surprised no one has made a Tripwire ebuild yet.  It has been an absolute must on my Linux servers.  I assume it has been avoided because people misunderstand its licensing status.  I have thought about trying my hand at a Tripwire ebuild, but I have not yet had time.  If anyone has one or can quickly create one, it would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## Caffeine

Any progress on the tripwire ebuild?

----------

## Valhalla1

yes I have tried and failed with dismay many times 'emerge tripwire'

would like to see an ebuild too !

----------

## puke

 *Quote:*   

> Yes I have tried and failed with dismay many times 'emerge tripwire' 

 

I can't even get it to compile on my system (tripwire-2.3.1-2, gcc (GCC) 3.2.2 20030322 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.2-r2)):

```

[..tons of errors..]

complex.cpp:260: 'complex' is used as a type, but is not defined as a type.

complex.cpp:262: parse error before `if'

complex.cpp:266: syntax error before `.' token

complex.cpp:271: syntax error before `.' token

gmake[4]: *** [obj/GCC/Release/complex.o] Error 1

gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/home/puke/tripwire-2.3.1-2/src/STLport-4.0/src'

gmake[3]: *** [lib/libstlport_gcc.a] Error 2

gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/home/puke/tripwire-2.3.1-2/src/STLport-4.0'

gmake[2]: *** [../../lib/i686-pc-linux_r/libstlport_gcc.a] Error 2

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/home/puke/tripwire-2.3.1-2/src/STLport-4.0'

gmake[1]: *** [STLport_r] Error 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/home/puke/tripwire-2.3.1-2/src'

date >> release.i686-pc-linux.out

```

I don't think it works with GCC 3.2.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cschwede

 *puke wrote:*   

> I don't think it works with GCC 3.2. 

 

On my Redhat 9 box it compiles without any problems. So it is possible to compile with gcc 3.2 (Redhat also uses gcc 3.2.2).

BUT: I looked at the spec File, there is a patch called tripwire-2.3.1-gcc3.patch, and the ChangeLog says "Add patch to make it build with gcc3." So, you need to patch it  :Wink:  Get the patch from the SRPM.

----------

## puke

 *Quote:*   

>  I looked at the spec File, there is a patch called tripwire-2.3.1-gcc3.patch, and the ChangeLog says "Add patch to make it build with gcc3."

 

Thanks, I will check it out and post back here with results.   Maybe its time for me to learn how to write an ebuild too.

----------

## puke

Applied the patch.

However I think I'm missing something:

```
make -f STLport.mak lib/libstlport_gcc.a

make[3]: Entering directory `/home/puke/tripwire-2.3.1-2/src/STLport-4.0'

export PATH=./stlport:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.2:/var/qmail/bin; make -C ./src -f gcc.mak ../lib/libstlport_gcc.a

make[4]: Entering directory `/home/puke/tripwire-2.3.1-2/src/STLport-4.0/src'

mkdir -p obj/GCC/Release

c++ -I../stlport -Wall -W -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused -Wno-uninitialized -ftemplate-depth-32 -O2 complex.cpp -c -o obj/GCC/Release/complex.o

In file included from ../stlport/complex:40,

                 from complex.cpp:21:

../stlport/wrap_std/complex:16:39: ../g++-include/complex: No such file or directory

```

There is no g++-include directory.. ?  Maybe I should try getting the latest STLport library source.

Has anyone compiled tripwire-2.3.1 on gentoo?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## puke

No ebuild for tripwire then?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## paranode

I requested one in bugzilla and they said it would be "Resolved Later".  I think, however, that the Tripwire project stopped putting out source a long time ago.  As a result, I don't think Tripwire will compile with GCC 3 and higher.  An alternative is AIDE, though I don't have much experience with it.

Maybe this will help though

 *cschwede wrote:*   

> On my Redhat 9 box it compiles without any problems. So it is possible to compile with gcc 3.2 (Redhat also uses gcc 3.2.2). 
> 
> BUT: I looked at the spec File, there is a patch called tripwire-2.3.1-gcc3.patch, and the ChangeLog says "Add patch to make it build with gcc3." So, you need to patch it  Get the patch from the SRPM.

 

----------

## gpeangel

 *Caffeine wrote:*   

> Any progress on the tripwire ebuild?

 

Looks like it's available:

```
app-admin/tripwire-2.3.1.2
```

----------

